
Of Shrimp and Petroleum - QAPereo
http://roadsandkingdoms.com/2017/a-weekend-at-louisianas-oldest-harvest-festival/
======
justherefortart
I'm not allergic to shrimp, as it's one of my favorite foods. Got some Gulf
Shrimp a few months ago, had a horrendous allergic reaction. Figured it must
be the pollutants.

Truly sad because as a kid we'd go buy shrimp off the boat when visiting
family in Louisiana and Mississippi. Never had a negative reaction then except
my grandmother making clean the things, horrible work!

~~~
canjobear
Shellfish allergies can take many years before they surface. It's possible you
had a dormant allergy.

~~~
natecavanaugh
This is incredibly true. I had a friend who never had a problem with shrimp
and at 27 started breaking out in hives everytime she ate shrimp. I wouldn't
rule out pollutants (or even some individualized and specific reaction that
occurs once or twice based on a multitude of other factors), but while I can
only confirm this anecdotally and haven't looked into any science for it, it
seems to come up often enough to be more than just an environmental or
individual reason. I would really love to see any scientific reasoning for it
with relation to shellfish as well as if there are any ethnic/age/gender
specific factors for it to happen.

------
aperetti
The externalities of oil are burden we don't want to address. It's a subsidy
which allows the world to maintain the status quo.

~~~
QAPereo
...until the inevitable collapse forces the issue.

